

Feedbin is Open Source - benubois
http://blog.feedbin.me/2013/08/27/feedbin-is-open-source/

======
robgough
I've been using Feedbin as my post-google feed reader after trying out a few
others, and deciding it was worth the basically-nothing a month to support one
of my most-used web apps. I've been very impressed so far, and the UI is great
(though I'd like an expand all for the sections...).

I think going OS is a bold move, and with a bit of luck (and community
interest) it should help propel some interesting developments and keep it at
the cutting edge in the post-reader landscape... and if that expand all thing
annoys me enough, I could just code it up myself.

Thanks!

------
MartinMond
I hope this doesn't mean that Feedbin isn't making (enough) money. I've been
using Feedbin (+ Mr. Reader on the iPad) and it's been great. I'd hate for the
service to close, even if I can host it myself, I'd rater pay way more.

~~~
benubois
It's because Feedbin is making money that I felt comfortable doing this.

------
divinechaos
@benubois: Amazing. Thanks so much. An incredible milestone for a great
project.

@mtthwp: No, Feedbin as a service will still require a fee; however, the code
itself is now open to anyone. If you really wanted, you could go host it
elsewhere yourself (for far more than the monthly fee).

------
freeasindave
This is excellent. Thanks Ben.

In this post-GR era, opening up the code like this really opens up opportunity
for serious innovation. As an aggregator/reader developer I look forward to
digging in and seeing how you solved some issues.

Thanks again!

------
mtthwp
Please pardon my poor reading comprehension skills, does "free as in freedom"
equal free as in no monthly/annual fees? I hope not. I actually like to pay
for feedbin as long as it means no ads and ensures my data isn't mined.

~~~
josephers
It (should) mean free as in libre:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis_versus_libre#.22Free_bee...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis_versus_libre#.22Free_beer.22_vs_.22free_speech.22_distinction)

"Free as in beer" and "free as in freedom" confuse me too, because beer sets
you free, and freedom has no monetary definition for some people.

------
intranation
This is a great move for me, and I hope ultimately for Ben. This way I'm
empowered to fix my own issues, and pay someone else to run it for me.

------
persand
@benubois slowclap.gif

I switched to Feedly from Feedbin earlier this week and now I feel bad. Will
immediately switch back.

------
jsherer
Props. I've been considering the same move. It takes guts to make it happen.

------
julien
This is an amazing decision!

